# Jiffy Pro4 8" propane ice auger- like new. $350



## dtpdvm (Aug 17, 2010)

4 stroke propane 
Kept in bag/ cover and comes with cover
Also comes with oil and 1lb tank 
Easy pull start 
Willing to meet in other areas but located in Columbus

Text 419-250-1267 or email [email protected] or respond in PM here
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## dtpdvm (Aug 17, 2010)

Bump... hoping the ice sticks around

Sent from my SM-G973U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------

